# Todas, excepto recoger cheques devueltos



## belano75

Hola,

¿cómo se traduce esto al portugués? Hago un intento. Saludos y muchas gracias por adelantado.

(Él tiene) todas (las limitaciones), excepto recoger cheques devueltos.

Todas, exceto o recolhimento do cheques dados para trás.


----------



## ana lacerda

(Ele tem) todas (as limitações), excepto aceitar cheques de volta
                                                                 cheques devolvidos


----------



## belano75

"Aceitar" es "aceptar", y en este caso yo querría decir "recoger". ¿No sería "recolher"?


----------



## ana lacerda

A meu ver o mais certo será Aceitar. De qualquer maneira para mim esta frase não faz muito sentido, se o "individuo" está "limitado", como pode "aceitar" cheques?
Fiz-me entender? Era  preciso saber em que contexto está a frase inserida.....


----------



## Vanda

(Él tiene) todas (las limitaciones), excepto recoger cheques devueltos.


Recolher cheques devolvidos é quando uma pessoa teve o cheque devolvido pelo banco para o recebedor do cheque (vamos dizer a empresa). O dono do cheque não vai pegar com a empresa este  cheque devolvido pelo banco. 
Não sei se me fiz entender.


----------



## magdala

Vanda said:


> (Él tiene) todas (las limitaciones), excepto recoger cheques devueltos.
> 
> 
> Recolher cheques devolvidos é quando uma pessoa teve o cheque devolvido pelo banco para o recebedor do cheque (vamos dizer a empresa). O dono do cheque não vai pegar com a empresa este cheque devolvido pelo banco.
> Não sei se me fiz entender.


 
Vanda, isto está um pouco confuso  

O cheque é devolvido pelo banco ao portador quando este não tem cobertura. Por isso, isto: "(Él tiene) todas (las limitaciones), excepto recoger cheques devueltos" soa muito estranho!!!!! Não consigo imaginar o contexto . Certamente não se estará a referir a um empregado bancário!


----------



## Vanda

Temos esta situação aos montões por aqui. A pessoa tem um cheque devolvido pelo banco e não vai pegar este cheque para cobrir a quantia. O cheque é devolvido e a pessoa não toma providência para pegar o cheque e acertar a dívida que ficou em aberto uma vez que não havia dinheiro para pagar.


----------



## magdala

Sim, Vanda essa situação acontece todos os dias en todos os bancos pelo mundo fora, mas a frase "(Él tiene) todas (las limitaciones), excepto recoger cheques devueltos" em si é que é estranha. Quem será este ("Él" tiene)? e a que "limitaciones" se estárá a referir?


----------



## Tomby

A frase realmente é confusa, mas eu entendo que esta pessoa só pode recolher os cheques devolvidos que, até não serem aceites pelo Banco do contacorrentista*, não os podemos contabilizar como dinheiro disponível. Por exemplo, eu devo 100 euros ao senhor XYZ e entrego-lhe um cheque pelo total da dívida. O senhor XYZ não pode dispor dos 100 € até que não estejam anotados na sua conta bancária. Se o cheque for devolvido sob o eufemismo "_no ser conforme_" [no mundo real "TT não tem um tostão"] o Sr. XYZ não pode dispor dos 100 € e eu sigo sendo um devedor. 
Ou seja, que esta pessoa (ou empregado) não tem livre acesso ao dinheiro da empresa. 
Tenho a sensação que não me fiz entender.  

*contacorrentista = não tenho certeza se está certa esta palavra que significa ser titular de uma conta corrente ou caderneta de poupança; se não estou errado no há muito tempo apareceu um tema com esta palavra.


----------



## ana lacerda

E eu digo: Já viram a confusão que é passar cheques sem cobertura?


----------



## magdala

Tombatossals said:


> A frase realmente é confusa, mas eu entendo que esta pessoa só pode recolher os cheques devolvidos que, até que não serem aceites pelo Banco do contacorrentista*, não os podemos contabilizar como dinheiro disponível. Por exemplo, eu devo 100 euros ao senhor XYZ e entrego-lhe um cheque pelo total da dívida. O senhor XYZ não pode dispor dos 100 € até que não estejam anotados na sua conta bancária. Se o cheque for devolvido sob o eufemismo "_no ser conforme_" [no mundo real "TT não tem um tostão"] o Sr. XYZ não pode dispor dos 100 € e eu sigo sendo um devedor.
> Ou seja, que esta pessoa (ou empregado) não tem livre acesso ao dinheiro da empresa.
> Tenho a sensação que não me fiz entender.
> 
> *contacorrentista = não tenho certeza se está certa esta palavra que significa ser titular de uma conta corrente ou caderneta de poupança; se não estou errado no há muito tempo apareceu um tema com esta palavra.


 
Bom dia a todos!

TT, Segundo informações do Sr. bancario que tenho em casa, não se usa essa palavra contacorrentista cá em Portugal, diz-se titular da conta, seja de poupança ou conta corrente.
O exemplo que apresentaste acima é um dos muitos exemplos que pode acontecer para que um cheque seja devolvido por falta de provisão. Essa pessoa pode ter o dinheiro na conta mas este ainda não foi disponibilizado por diversos motivos. É um pouco como a diferença entre o saldo disponível e o saldo contabilístico que surge quando pedimos o saldo numa caixa ATM. Existem situações pontuais em que os cheques são pagos pelo banco mesmo sem haver provisão na conta, independentemente desta lei recente que obriga o pagamento de cheques cujo valor seja inferior a 150 euros. Depende da fidelidade entre o cliente e a entidade bancária com a qual trabalha. Cada vez existem mais casos de incumprimento ou atrasos com os pagamentos tanto com as empresas como com os particulares. E em grande parte deve-se ao facto de as pessoas pretenderem consumir acima das suas possibilidades e o cheque pré-datado passado à loja de electrodomésticos para pagar o plasma novo é devolvido na data combinada por falta de provisão! Mas pior ainda é quando vamos levantar o dinheiro no nosso ordenado e o banco manda-nos  dar uma volta ao bilhar grande! Bom acho que estou a desviar-me descaradamente do busílis da questão! Lamento!
Mas continuo a não entender: Él tiene) todas (las limitaciones), excepto recoger cheques devueltos. Porque segundo o mesmo bancário acima citado ninguém recolhe cheques devolvidos. Esperemos que belano nos elucide um pouco.  
Belanoooooo! acláranos, porfa!


----------



## belano75

Hola a todos, ¿que tal?

Os explico el contexto de esta frase, ya que veo que la cuestión ha despertado cierto interés.

Estaba rellenando un formulario para abrir una cuenta bancaria en Portugal. En una de las hojas tenía que indicar el nombre de las personas autorizadas a operar con dicha cuenta (además del titular, claro) y escribí el nombre y datos de una persona (nuestro representante en Portugal). A continuación tenía que escribir cuales serían las limitaciones operativas de esa persona, y escribí "todas, excepto recoger cheques devueltos". Es decir, quiero que esa persona tenga capacidad única y exclusivamente para recoger cheques devueltos y nada más.

¿Qué es "recoger cheques devueltos"? Supongamos que voy al banco a cobrar un cheque que es de esa misma entidad. Entonces me dicen en el acto si el cheque es cobrable, y si lo es puedo disponer del dinero inmediatamente. Ahora bien, supogamos que el cheque es de otra entidad. Entonces me ingresan en cuenta el importe, pero lo bloquean. El banco gestiona el cobro de ese cheque con la entidad emisora. En un par de días se sabe si el cheque es cobrable o no. Si lo es, entonces desbloquean el importe y ya puedes disponer de él. Si no lo es, es decir, si la entidad emisora ha "devuelto" el cheque, entonces te retiran el importe, no cobras. Los cheques pueden ser devueltos por diferentes motivos: un defecto de forma, falta de fondos, etc.

¿Para qué sirve un cheque devuelto? Supongamos que un cliente me paga con un cheque, y cuando intento cobrarlo me lo devuelven. Entonces, el representante tiene que ir a hablar con él, ver que pasa y negociar una nueva forma de pago. El cliente puede optar por pagar en metálico, firmar un nuevo cheque, etc., pero en todo caso exigirá que se le entregue el cheque devuelto. Un cheque es un reconocimiento de deuda, puede utilizarse en un juicio por morosidad. Como es natural, el representante sólo puede entregarle el cheque al cliente si previamente se lo han dado en el banco, y para que eso sea posible tiene que estar autorizado.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, era exatamente isso que entendi. Só não sabia que, no caso, era um formulário dando autorização a alguém para recolher o cheque. Que falta faz um contexto!


----------



## magdala

Sí, yo estoy con Vanda, la gran duda surgió por ignorar que se pudiera dar a alguien externo al banco una autorización con limitaciones "operativas". Por fin se aclaró todo, aunque con algún retraso eh?  
Cómo cambia todo el panorama la falta de un contexto! 
Saludos


----------

